# Bild als Puzzel



## ajay (18. Dezember 2002)

was muss ich mit einem bild anstellen, damit es ausschaut wie ein Puzzel. also so wie auf dem bild (siehe anhang)
hätte ja ne idee...puzzel+scanner und dann die konturen irgendwie verstaerken und auf das bild legen ..... scheitert bei mir aber schon am scanner  irgendwelche anderen vorschlaege ???

-Flash-


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Dezember 2002)

*klopf klopf* benutz doch einfach den standart
Ebenenstil => "puzzle" - bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## ajay (18. Dezember 2002)

au weia .. soweit hab ich ja gar net gedacht .. mist sorry tut mir leid ... oje oje , da denkt man, man beherrscht das programm ein bissel .... naja trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## ajay (18. Dezember 2002)

toll jetzt habsch wieder geschrieben, bevor ich nachgeschaut hab ... kurz gesagt .. wo find ich den *gruebbel*


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Dezember 2002)

wenn Du fragen hast, dann immer raus damit - sonst wäre
das Forum hier ja irgendwann unütz und das wollen wir
ja nicht *g*

eigentlich befindet sich der Ebenenstil "Puzzle" in 
Deinem Photoshop Ordner unter => Vorgaben => Stile

oder benutz einfach diesen hier ;o)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

wenn es aus irgendeinem Grund doch Geld kosten soll, dann gehts auch damit.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## ajay (18. Dezember 2002)

okay habs geschafft aba den stil hatte ich net standardmässig bei.

kann man den auch irgendwie veraendern ??? puzzelteile-größe, ... ??


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Dezember 2002)

Dafür müsstest du das Muster vergrößern -> Muster laden -> Vergrößern -> Neues Muster definieren.


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2002)

Da es ein Ebenen Stil ist kannst Du die Größe des Musters
auch direkt in den Ebenenstileinstellungen verändern ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Dezember 2002)

Kann man? Okay...
Ich arbeite eigentlich nie damit weil ich in der Regel nichts damit anfangen kann...
Handarbeit sieht besser aus und macht mehr Spass.


----------



## ajay (19. Dezember 2002)

aso danke .. hab das nich drüber gemacht sondern Fenster->Stile


----------



## htmlphpjava (9. Juni 2004)

Und wie kann man da jetzt ein Puzzleteil herrausnehmen?

Danke


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

Wie bekomm ich denn den Stil in mein Photoshop rein
Ich such nun schon ewig ....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von htmlphpjava _
> *Und wie kann man da jetzt ein Puzzleteil herrausnehmen?
> 
> Danke *



Indem Du mit dem Lasso oder ähnlichen Werkzeugen ein Teil "umfährst" und Entfernen drückst.



> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *Wie bekomm ich denn den Stil in mein Photoshop rein
> Ich such nun schon ewig ....*



Wie Mythos schon beschrieben hat, 





> eigentlich befindet sich der Ebenenstil "Puzzle" in
> Deinem Photoshop Ordner unter => Vorgaben => Stile


 Kopiere den Stil da rein, wenn er nicht schon standardmäßig dabei war, starte PS zur Not nochmal neu et voila, Du kannst puzzlen.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## htmlphpjava (9. Juni 2004)

Also schonmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort....
Aber das war leider noch nicht ganz das was ich wissen wollte...
Ich hab's jetzt schon teilweise selber durch Probieren herausgefunden, aber ein bischen hakt's noch.....
Ich möchte das Puzzleteil wie in dem ersten angefügten Bild (erster Post von ajay) herausnehmen und dann da drauf legen oder so...so schräg.
Ich hab das jetzt mit frei transformieren versucht, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die linke Seite vergrößern kann, ohne die rechte zu verändern.
Kann das vielleicht jemand hier erklären?
Danke im Vorraus
(angefügt mein Bild)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Juni 2004)

Versuch mal, das ganze nur mit Transformieren und Drehen zu realisieren. Denn das Puzzleteil im ersten Post ist auch nur lediglich vergrößert, gedreht und mit einem leichten Schlagschatten versehen.


----------



## aTa (9. Juni 2004)

Ahh ok alles klar


----------



## benjaminfr (9. Juli 2004)

Ich habe Adobe Photoshop 5.0 Limited Edition und schaffe es einfach den Filter zu importieren, ich möchte auch gerne so ein Puzzelbild für eine Einladung machen. 

Ihr importiert den Filter über Fenster-> Style 
leider gibt es bei mir unter Fenster kein Style

Kann es sein, dass ich in dieser Limited Edition überhaupt kein .asl Filter importieren kann


----------

